# 5 Minute Jet Project



## Micke S (Aug 4, 2015)

Enlarging a Mikuni carb jet in the EMCO lathe. The drill is 1,00 mm (about Mikuni jet #135). This is just a check to find the jet-region for the vehicle.


----------



## Larry Curl (Aug 6, 2015)

Why not just buy (I know, bad word for machinist types) an assortment of jets? should be plenty avail on Ebay


----------



## kennyv (Aug 6, 2015)

Just for  ya ya's id like to know  what ya Putin the carb on.. what size  is the carb  CFM and CI of engine 

Love those carbs ..  had em my dirtr's for years. dropem in the mud pikem up  they would still start/ run...  Anways
 used to have a " one kick" sporty that's right one kick .. carb was dialed in went to hyd lifters still PIA , points  and supercoil     had 1-1/2 drags on it too  ran like a fire cracker....


----------



## Micke S (Aug 11, 2015)

It is just a 40 years old 4 gear 66 CC Zundapp engine (stock 50 cc). The carb is a Mikuni VM20 (20 mm to the cylinder flange).

It is a quick renovation of an ugly duckling a bought a few weeks ago since it was running at least.  I came out quite nice though, and the value has increased by a factor of 4, to about $4 k.  I'll keep it for my small collection.


----------



## kennyv (Aug 11, 2015)

" Nice Job"  lloks very cklean chome paint tires an all .. nice find/ Job ...  at first I thought it was Italian scooter   than to did a lil  search German made   very nice . You cleaned it up recently?...  nice work what other goodies ya have in  your collection ? 
 Ohh so howd the carb jetting work out ?


----------



## Larry Smith (Sep 12, 2015)

Micke S said:


> It is just a 40 years old 4 gear 66 CC Zundapp engine (stock 50 cc). The carb is a Mikuni VM20 (20 mm to the cylinder flange).
> 
> It is a quick renovation of an ugly duckling a bought a few weeks ago since it was running at least.  I came out quite nice though, and the value has increased by a factor of 4, to about $4 k.  I'll keep it for my small collection.
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Larry Curl (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice work. Good brand for increasing market value - good luck.


----------



## Micke S (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you guys.

The end of the rear frame looked quite bad so I sanded it and sprayed it with a 2-component paint. The result is almost astonishing. I didn't know before that this type of paint is so good compared to conventional 1-component base and 1 component clear coating. The 2-k paint is super glossy as is and need no layer of clear coat. It is also resistance to fuel and can be used on fuel tanks.

The last surfacing was done with a 1000 grit paper.

Before




After


----------



## Larry Smith (Sep 13, 2015)

Micke S said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> The end of the rear frame looked quite bad so I sanded it and sprayed it with a 2-component paint. The result is almost astonishing. I didn't know before that this type of paint is so good compared to conventional 1-component base and 1 component clear coating. The 2-k paint is super glossy as is and need no layer of clear coat. It is also resistance to fuel and can be used on fuel tanks.
> 
> ...


Just wondering what you did to prep the surface?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 13, 2015)

Larry ----- My wife asks that question all the time, "Why srend all that time making it when you can buy it. I have three answers for that, #1, Why Not, #2 because I can and the coupe de grasse, Why pay 50 cents for one when I ban make one for $50.00.

"Billy G"


----------



## Micke S (Sep 13, 2015)

Larry Smith said:


> Just wondering what you did to prep the surface?



Hand grinded old paint by 60 paper and fixed dents and scars with filler (Plastic Padding fine-filler, easy to sand). Then 60  paper again all the way up to 1000 grit. Thereafter one layer primer and two layer black without any sanding between the layers. Ready and the surface is as shown in the pic and no after-polishing.  I'll probably never use 1-component spray again after getting this result with 2k.


----------



## Larry Smith (Sep 13, 2015)

Micke S said:


> Hand grinded old paint by 60 paper and fixed dents and scars with filler (Plastic Padding fine-filler, easy to sand). Then 60  paper again all the way up to 1000 grit. Thereafter one layer primer and two layer black without any sanding between the layers. Ready and the surface is as shown in the pic and no after-polishing.  I'll probably never use 1-component spray again after getting this result with 2k.


Can you share the brand of paint you used?


----------



## savarin (Sep 13, 2015)

is the two pack an isocyanate? I loved the finish of that but a tad risky to spray or should I say breathe


----------



## Micke S (Sep 13, 2015)

Primer/filler and the 2-component top coat.


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 14, 2015)

So both components mix inside the can?  I don't recall seeing that brand locally


edit:  Ah.  Canada


----------



## Micke S (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, there is a pushbutton on the bottom of the can that is used to release the hardener into the paint.


----------

